# Oakley Jawbone...was haltet ihr davon



## CNES 8.0 (4. August 2009)

moin, moin leutz,

ich hab da mal ne frage an euch. 
da ich zu dieser brille keinen beitrag gefunden habe, mache ich mal einen auf

und zwar....was haltet ihr von der o.g. brille, mit dem unglaublichen preis von 190- 265euro was kann die bitte alles oder aus was ist die gemacht das so ein preis zu stande kommen kann. kann man sich die holen oder ist sie einfach nur überteuert....was sagt ihr?

http://www.o-look24.com/oakley-jawbone~1_230_534


ich hab ma ganz kurz überlegt ob ich sie mir leiste, aber....der preis.
hat jemand erfahrung mit dem ding und/oder kann was darüber schreiben?

ich würde mich sehr über viele tolle antworten freuen!also schreibt euch die seele ausm leib ihr guten

mfg. wolf


----------



## Micha-L (4. August 2009)

Lass sie Dir vom nächsten USA-Reisenden in Deinem Umfeld mitbringen. Die Dinger kosten dort weniger in USD als hier in Euro...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CNES 8.0 (4. August 2009)

na ja, ich will sie ja net umbedingt haben
das ding warum ich das thema angeschnitten habe ist, damit ich mal die meinung- positiv o negativ, erfahrungen, meinungen....der anderen lesen kann! 

soll jetzt hier kein kaufberatungsbeitrag werden!

aber trotzdem danke für die antwort


----------



## Jocki (4. August 2009)

Die Brille ist erst ende August-anfang September lieferbar. Momentan wird sie noch kaum jemand haben.


----------



## tobs3n (4. August 2009)

Servus zusammen,

also ich habe die Brille bereits. Rahmenfarbe ist schwarz, Gläser sind "Black Iridium" und "Yellow", beide belüftet.

Ich habe für die Brille 180 Euro bezahlt, was ich für Oakley Sonnebrillen für einen sehr günstigen Preis halte. Man muss bedenken, dass man für 180 Euro folgendes bekommt:
- Rahmen mit schwarzen Gläsern
- Wechselgläser gelb
- Oakley Brillenetui mit ausreichend Platz für die Wechselgläser

Da alleine das Etui 20 Euro kostet und die Wechselgläser auch nicht günstig sind, hat die Brille in meinen Augen ein super Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.


Achso:

Seitdem ich die Jawbone mit den belüfteten Gläsern nutze, laufen die Gläser auch nicht mehr an.


----------



## Oceansize (4. August 2009)

Jocki schrieb:


> Die Brille ist erst ende August-anfang September lieferbar. Momentan wird sie noch kaum jemand haben.



Kriegst bei jedem Optiker...heut morgen erst dran vorbeigelaufen...

Ich würd sie aber auch lieber US-importen...


----------



## Jocki (4. August 2009)

Oceansize schrieb:


> Kriegst bei jedem Optiker...heut morgen erst dran vorbeigelaufen...
> 
> Ich würd sie aber auch lieber US-importen...


 
Nicht jeder Optiker bekommt Oakley (der muß sich nämlich verpflichten übers Jahr ne bestimmte Stückzahl zu verkaufen sonst wird der nicht beliefert) und diejenigen die eine im Schaufenster liegen haben, sind Premiumkunden die ein paar der Brillen aus der ersten Liefercharge abgekriegt haben.


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. August 2009)

Genau, ich wollte letztes Jahr auch eine Oakley Korrekturbrille als Ersatz über meinen Optiker beziehen und der sagte mir das Gleiche. Ich hab' die dann selbst besorgt und dort "verglasen" lassen.


----------



## Oceansize (4. August 2009)

Jocki schrieb:


> Nicht jeder Optiker bekommt Oakley (der muß sich nämlich verpflichten übers Jahr ne bestimmte Stückzahl zu verkaufen sonst wird der nicht beliefert) und diejenigen die eine im Schaufenster liegen haben, sind Premiumkunden die ein paar der Brillen aus der ersten Liefercharge abgekriegt haben.



Also ich kann Dir aus'm Stand drei Läden in München nennen (innerhalb von 10 Minuten Fussweg), bei denen ich die Jawbone schon gesehen hab...falls das alles 'Premiumkunden' sein sollten geb ich mich geschlagen 

Edit: Im Web kriegst sie ja auch in jedem Shop...wieso sollte sie's also in 'normalen' Läden noch nicht haben?


----------



## Jocki (4. August 2009)

Ganz einfach, weil mein Arbeitgeber Optiker ist und unter anderem Oakley vertreibt. Als die Jawbone in der Freeride beworben wurde haben wir  sofort versucht sie zu bekommen- da wusste der Deutschlandvertrieb nur dass die Brille irgendwann kommt. Vor ca. 3 Wochen konnte man dann offiziell bestellen. Wir haben sofort bestellt und werden ende August-anfang September beliefert.

Die Münchner Optiker verkaufen schlicht und ergreifend einfach wesentlich höhere Stückzahlen als wir in ner kleinstadt jemals verkaufen können. Dementsprechend werden solche Kunden  bei Neuerscheinungen von Oakley zuerst und bevorzugt beliefert (ist ja auch völlig legitim). Wenn diese allerdings nachbestellen müssen bekommen die die Brille genausowenig wie wir. Schlicht und ergreifend hat Oakley ein hervorragendes Marketing aber in Deutschland eine eher bescheidene Logistik. Zuerst wissen die Medien das was neues kommt, dann erfährts  mal der Fachhandel, dann werden ein paar Brillen  produziert an die Läden mit dem besten Umsatz verschickt und die Nachfrage danach analysiert. Danach geht man in die eigentliche Produktion. Der Kunde darf solange warten (und tuts bei Oakley auch!)


----------



## Oceansize (4. August 2009)

Das mag sein, und das lass ich mir ja alles auch eingehen...nur kannst halt nicht pauschal sagen, dass es das Teil erst Anfang September gibt, nur weil das bei Euch in der "Kleinstadt" so ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## githriz (4. August 2009)

Mit dem eingetragenen Warenzeichen "Unobtanium" beweist Oakley zumindestens ein äußerst schwaches Sprachgefühl.


----------



## messi49 (4. August 2009)

Hallo,

ich hab sie schon ein paar mal getragen und sie macht echt einen guten Eindruck. Sehr bequem und flexibel, passt auch gut mit den Bügeln hinter die Ohren und unter den Helm, es gibt auch austauschbare Nose-Pads.. Durch die vielen verschiedenen Gläsereinsätze kann auch jeder das gewünschte finden. Die Gläser werden allerdings zwischen 40 und 125 Euro kosten. Ich dachte die Brille ist zu steif und unbequem, sie sieht ja nicht besonders filigran aus. Das Design der Brille ist im allgemeinen geschmackssache.
Den einzigen Nachteil finde ich, dass es jeden Rahmen nur mit bestimmten Gläsern gibt. Z.b. gehört zur Pearl die Blue Iridium Gläser, zur Polished black die Red Iridium usw.. Besser fände ich, den Rahmen azubieten und die Gläser extra.
Ausserdem kennen sich viele Händler noch überhaupt nicht aus. Ich wollte heute eine kaufen mit Gläsern die sich den Lichtverhältnissen anpassen. Die Dame sagte, das gibts bei Oakley nicht. 

Gruss


----------



## Interessierter (4. August 2009)

Habe sie auch schon seit dem ersten Etappen-Sieg von Cavendish, trägt sich gut, den Mädels gefällt sie generell sehr gut.

Nachteil: durch die Größe beschlägt sie schon ziemlich leicht (trotz Beschichtung und Schlitzen). Das habe ich so bei anderen Brillen bisher noch nicht erlebt. Trage sie nur, wenn es absolut trocken ist.


----------



## messi49 (5. August 2009)

Hallo,

also, ich hab mir jetzt gestern eine JB geholt und hab gleich ne Tour (50 km) durch Wald, Feld und Wiesen gemacht. Ich bin sehr zufrieden. Sitzt super, man sieht sehr gut, auch Wechsellicht im Wald und ich finde die optik klasse.

Preis war auch o.k., ich hab 175  (10% Rabatt) bezahlt. Ich schätze der Verkäufer dachte er wird die Farbe ansonsten nie los (perlmutt/violett) aber es war genau die, die ich haben wollte. Ja, Geschmack macht eben einsam 

Gruss


----------



## CNES 8.0 (5. August 2009)

wie die brille beschlägt? das darf doch eigentlich net passieren, zwecks schlitze und so! oder sehe ich da was falsch? evtl. beschlägt sie ja nur dei dir

ich war heut in einen oakshop hier in HH und hab sie mir mal genauer angeschaut....was soll ich sagen...ist ein in form gepresstes stück plaste...jut sie kann ein wenig was....aber bitte warum 190- 265euro und ich kann nicht ma die rahmenfarbe mit den gläsern haben die ich will....traurig ich sagen, drüber meditieren ich muss...

also noch mal die frage: WARUM SO SCHEIE TEUER


----------



## warpax (5. August 2009)

githriz schrieb:


> Mit dem eingetragenen Warenzeichen "Unobtanium" beweist Oakley zumindestens ein äußerst schwaches Sprachgefühl.



Vielleicht heißt das ja auch "Unobtainium"? Das würde dann bei dem, was man hier teiliweise über die Erhältlichkeit liest, schon fast wieder Sinn machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmg20 (6. August 2009)

Hier eine kleine Info was Oakley-Gläser alles können (und das ist einiges, wie ich finde...):

http://oakley.com/innovation/optical_superiority

Ich persönlich find vor allem die unglaubliche Bruchfestigkeit ziemlich imponierend. Wirst du zwar beim biken in DER Form nicht unbedingt brauchen - es sei denn, es haut dich extrem doof irgendwo gegen - allerdings ist es bei auffliegenden Steinchen vom Vordermann oder größeren Insekten schon ganz angenehm. 

Ich hab übrigens selbst auch eine Oakley, allerdings nicht die Jawbone sondern die Radar. Gläser sind aber logischerweise materialtechnisch die gleichen.

Edit: Hier noch ein Video, das die Bruchfestigkeit mehr als unter Beweis stellt:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FvsWd1NoXYo"]YouTube - Oakley Test[/ame]

LG


----------



## githriz (6. August 2009)

warpax schrieb:


> Vielleicht heißt das ja auch "Unobtainium"? Das würde dann bei dem, was man hier teiliweise über die Erhältlichkeit liest, schon fast wieder Sinn machen





Das ist beliebig.


----------



## Anselm_X (6. August 2009)

Äh, was anderes: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Giro Instigator?
Sorry für off topic, wollte aber dafür nicht einen extra Thread aufmachen.

Danke & Grüße,
Anselmo


----------



## KaiservonChina (6. August 2009)

und wenn wir schon bei anderen Modellen sind  :
Weiß jemand wo ich die Square Wire günstigst möglich herbekomme?

Das Video mit der Bruchfestigkeit ist aber wirklich erstaunlich  - aber ich hoffe doch nicht, dass einige Fliegen die Durchschlagkraft eines Meißels mitbringen


----------



## Child3k (6. August 2009)

cmg20 schrieb:


> Edit: Hier noch ein Video, das die Bruchfestigkeit mehr als unter Beweis stellt



Naja - vllt. hätte der Gute auf die Oakley-Gläser auch so feste draufhauen sollen, wie auf die Billigen. Aber natürlich gut möglich, dass die wirklich mehr aushalten als billige Gläser.

Andererseits - für mich als Nicht-Brillenträger, der keine angepassten Gläser benötigt, gibts keinen Grund dermaßen viel Geld in ne Bikebrille zu stecken.


----------



## LeichteGranate (6. August 2009)

Ich hab auch n paar Oakleys und ich find die ganz gut!
Meine erste war ne Half Jacket, die ich 5 Jahre fast jeden Tag beim Training auf hatte. Mittlerweile sieht sie mitgenommen aus. Wenn man aber bedenkt wie viel Schweiß über das arme Ding geflossen ist, kann man das akzeptieren. Habe 5 Jahre leistungssportlich gerudert, also 1300-1400 Trainingsminuten die Woche. Mindesten die Hälfte der Zeit mit der Brille auf der Birne. 
Als meine Freundin dann ne gute Brille wollte habe ich ihr eine Adidas empfohlen, weil die auch einen guten Eindruck machte. Meine Freundin hat ein ähnliches Trainingspensum, geht mit ihren Sachen wesentlich besser als ich um und schwitzt, zum Glück nicht so stark wie ich. Ihre Brille sah allerdings nach 2 Monaten schlimmer aus als meine Heute! Die Beschichtung (?) von der Gläser war am Rand mind. 5mm ab. Adidas wollte die Gläser nicht tauschen. Inzwischen hat sie auch ne Oakley.
Dafür kann man dann auch mehr zahlen!
MfG Moritz


----------



## Interessierter (6. August 2009)

Die Gläser von der OJ sind wirklich super. Jeder der/die bisher meine Brille aufgesetzt hat war von denen begeistert. Und ich habe gerade mal die billigste Variante, d.h. keine polarized.

Wenn nur das mit dem Beschlagen nicht wäre. Diesen Sommer gab es ja wirklich fast keine Ausfahrt, wo ich nicht einmal naß geworden bin. Da dauerts wirklich nur ein paar SEkunden und die Brille ist dicht. Nur um die Schlitze bleibt es klar. Auch morgens wenns bei einem Rennen gleich steil hoch geht beschlägt sie schnell, wird dann aber auch wieder schnell klar.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (29. August 2009)

MoinMoin

*Hab hier was für euch:*

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170375878910&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Also wer Interesse hat....
Läuft nur noch 1Tag+8Std.!!

Grüße

Nils


----------



## MrFaker (29. August 2009)

mein okaley brillengeschäft (hat sehr viele brillen), hat zu meinem erstaunen nach wievor keine jawbone zum verkauf, bzw. nur seine eigene, die ich probetragen darf - super 

@shiver, bist das du?

warum verkaufst du?

lg chris


----------



## CNES 8.0 (29. August 2009)

das würde ich auch gerne mal wissen, warum er sie verkaufen will.
dann kann sie ja doch net so gut sein.....na ja, wenn man sich ma überlegt das eine brille für ca. 200euro beschlägt...ich weiß ja net und die gläser kann man auch net mal frei wählen...nur so wie oak es uns vorschreibt...das ist einfach ma nur zum :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 15311 (29. August 2009)

MoinMoin 

@chrisRM6/CNES 8.0 ....joh,das bin ich!

Weil ich keine 2 davon brauch,eine vor kurzem selbst gekauft und eine als Geschenk bekommen,das Geschenk verkauf ich natürlich nicht...

Hab das Teil grad selbst in Winterberg getestet und hatte keine Probs mit beschlagen etc.,davon sogar einen Regentag,was der beste Verursacher bei sportlicher Aktivität draußen ist,neben Kälte!
Ich finde sie sitzt perfekt+fest,Augen sind absolut Zuggeschützt,sowie simples+schnelles wechseln der Gläser,außerdem sind Ersatznasenpads dabei und Wechselgläser,sowie das original Oakley Case!
Dann find ich ist der Preis bei der typischen perfekten Oakley-Qualtät mehr als angemessen!
Muß dazu sagen das ich nie was anderes als Oakley getragen habe und daher andere nicht beurteilen kann,aber das mag auch daran liegen das Oakley so ein große Sortiment hat und sehr professionell an der Entwicklung neuer Brillen arbeitet!
Zugegeben,man muß schon einen"Oakley-Kopf"haben.....
Ich werd Oakley auch weiterhin treu bleiben(Was bleibt mir auch andres übrig bei dem Kopf)!
Da fällt mir das schon sehr leicht den kleinen Nachteil in Kauf zu nehmen,das keine andren Gläser passen....wie gesagt es sind ja Wechselgläser dabei und die Haltbarkeit von Oakley-Gläser ist ja wohl unumstritten,daher,wann braucht man denn schon mal neue,eher selten würd ich sagen oder?
Wie auch immer,würd mich freuem wenn sich jemand fürs Angebot interessiert.....

Grüße

Nils


----------



## MrFaker (29. August 2009)

ich schon, aber ich kaufe eben keine brille, die ich vorher nicht probe getragen habe 

schade

lg chris


----------



## F.O.B. (29. August 2009)

Es lohnt sich, zu warten. Die ersten Radar-Exemplare waren so miserabel verarbeitet, dass ich sie zweimal reklamieren mußte.
Und die Jawbones sehen so langweilig aus, dass ich mir eine zweite Racing Jacket mit klaren Gläsern anfertigen lassen habe.


----------



## DrecksBecks (29. August 2009)

Interessierter schrieb:


> Habe sie auch schon seit dem ersten Etappen-Sieg von Cavendish, trägt sich gut, den Mädels gefällt sie generell sehr gut.
> 
> Nachteil: durch die Größe beschlägt sie schon ziemlich leicht (trotz Beschichtung und Schlitzen). Das habe ich so bei anderen Brillen bisher noch nicht erlebt. Trage sie nur, wenn es absolut trocken ist.



na toll soviel Kohle für ein unbrauchbares, unausgereiftes Produkt!


----------



## Deleted 15311 (30. August 2009)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> mein okaley brillengeschäft (hat sehr viele brillen), hat zu meinem erstaunen nach wievor keine jawbone zum verkauf, bzw. nur seine eigene, die ich probetragen darf - super



MoinMoin

....also kannst du sie doch Probetragen und danach urteilen und danach wiederrum kaufen oder auch nicht,wo ist das Problem?

@F.O.B.

...über Geschmack läßt sich bekannterweise streiten!

@DrecksBecks

...erst selbst tragen,dann selbst urteilen und danach selbstständig entscheiden ob man sie für den Preis kaufen will oder nicht,ganz einfach!
Alles andere ist Polemik...

Grüße

Nils


----------



## F.O.B. (30. August 2009)

@SHIVER: Stimmt, aber bei diesen Preisen nicht über die Qualität, und die hat bei O. nachgelassen.


----------



## MrFaker (30. August 2009)

@shiver

eben nicht, da ich vorher nicht mehr in den laden kommen kann


----------



## ronmen (2. Oktober 2009)

Die Revolution im Radsportbereich neben der Radar..

OT

Habe mir 2 zugelegt..
Leider setzte ich nur die eine von auf und habe mich dazu durchgerungen die andere an Liebhaber abzugeben 

Oakley Jawbone
frame: retina burn
lens: Black Iridium vented & HI yellow vented
mit rechnung, soft vault, micro bag, packungsbeilagen
unbenutzt in OVP
NP: 200

wer interesse hat einfach PN


----------



## pommes5 (19. November 2009)

Ich habe die Brille vor einigen Wochen geschenkt bekommen und muss sagen: Sie ist das Geld absolut nicht wert. Sie mag ja toll gearbeitet sein und bruchsicher und was weiß ich nicht - aber als Radbrille ist sie für mich nicht zu gebrauchen.

Im Wesentlichen sind es zwei Punkte:

1. Es gibt keine klaren Gläser (zumindest in Europa nicht, laut Händler gibt es in den USA welche, die aber nicht in Europa angeboten werden) - das ist schonmal der erste Punkt, der die Brille für mich ausgemustert hätte. Wie gesagt, ich habe sie nicht selbst gekauft.

2. Und was das Beschlagen angeht, ist diese Brille das Schlechteste, was mir je unter gekommen ist. Die beschlägt sogar beim bergab fahren. Und das ist keine Übertreibung - ist mir unter Zeugen so passiert. Ich kam unten an - und das nicht langsam - und die Brille war beschlagen.

Kratzer kommen ins Glas auch genau so schnell rein wie bei jeder anderen Brille. Mir ist sie aus wenigen cm (Bike lag auf der Seite, Brille lag im Helm) runtergefallen und sofort war ein Kratzer mittendrauf.

Jetzt trage ich sie zum Autofahren, da schwitze ich nicht, da beschlägt sie auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (19. November 2009)

githriz schrieb:


> Mit dem eingetragenen Warenzeichen "Unobtanium" beweist Oakley zumindestens ein äußerst schwaches Sprachgefühl.


bist du muttersprachler?
oder kann es auch sein, dass du den gag einfach nicht kapierst? 



pommes5 schrieb:


> Ich habe die Brille vor einigen Wochen geschenkt bekommen und muss sagen: Sie ist das Geld absolut nicht wert.


nichts bezahlt, und selbst das ist sie nicht wert?


----------



## ronmen (19. November 2009)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Ich habe die Brille vor einigen Wochen geschenkt bekommen und muss sagen: Sie ist das Geld absolut nicht wert. Sie mag ja toll gearbeitet sein und bruchsicher und was weiß ich nicht - aber als Radbrille ist sie für mich nicht zu gebrauchen.
> 
> Im Wesentlichen sind es zwei Punkte:
> 
> ...



wenn du keine ahnung hast - einfach mal ... naja

- beschlagen tut sie nur, weil sie so gut abschließt - um dem entgegenzuwirken > VENTED gläser kaufen..
- natürlich gibt es klare gläser dafür zu kaufen 

oh man


----------



## githriz (19. November 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> bist du muttersprachler?
> oder kann es auch sein, dass du den gag einfach nicht kapierst?



Tja lieber Dubbel, auch ich bin Muttersprachler Aber sind wir das nicht alle?

Um dir mal meinen Gag zu erklären: Ich finde es albern eine Sportbrille für 200 mit solchen Begriffen zu bewerben. 



			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Der Begriff Unobtainium (von engl. "unobtainable" - "nicht beschaffbar") entstammt der Umgangssprache Hollywoods. Er bezeichnet eine beliebige, nicht existierende Substanz, deren angenommene Existenz den Plot eines Drehbuches überhaupt erst möglich macht, und wird normalerweise abfällig verwendet. Einem Drehbuch, das Unobtainium benötigt, damit überhaupt eine einigermaßen glaubhafte Geschichte zustande kommt, werden im allgemeinen höchstens B-Movie-Qualitäten zugesprochen.


----------



## dubbel (19. November 2009)

githriz schrieb:


> Mit dem eingetragenen Warenzeichen "Unobtanium" beweist Oakley zumindestens ein Ã¤uÃerst schwaches SprachgefÃ¼hl.
> ...
> Ich finde es albern eine Sportbrille fÃ¼r 200â¬ mit solchen Begriffen zu bewerben.


ach so. 
dann liegt's also eher an deinem humorverstÃ¤ndnis als an deren sprachgefÃ¼hl.


----------



## pommes5 (19. November 2009)

ronmen schrieb:


> wenn du keine ahnung hast - einfach mal ... naja
> 
> - beschlagen tut sie nur, weil sie so gut abschließt - um dem entgegenzuwirken > VENTED gläser kaufen..
> - natürlich gibt es klare gläser dafür zu kaufen
> ...



Ich habe vented Gläser drin. Die mit den Löchern oben und unten am Rand - richtig? githriz ist übrigens derjenige, der das Beschlagen bezeugen kann.

Klare Gläser gibt es nach Aussage meines Kölner Händlers nicht.


----------



## dubbel (19. November 2009)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Klare Gläser gibt es nach Aussage meines Kölner Händlers nicht.


http://www.google.de/products?q=Oakley+Jawbone+clear+&hl=de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (20. November 2009)

Gut, überzeugt. War die Aussage eines Kölner Ladens, ich hatte es nicht überprüft.


----------



## Bimpi (25. August 2011)

Gibts evtl. wieder neue Erfahrungen zu der Jawbone? Was mich noch interessieren würde ob sie jemand von euch im Bereich "Freeride" einsetzt


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (25. August 2011)

Also ich bin von der Jawbone zu ner Rudy Project Zyon umgestiegen. Bei so einem hohen Preis find ichs irgendwie krass das man die Brille in keiner Weise an sich anpassen kann. Entweder man hat so ne dünne Nase das sie passt, oder man kanns vergessen, ich konnte Zeitung drunter lesen.

Da bezahl ich weniger und kann sie mir wirklich extrem gut an meine breite Nase anpassen und - was ich persönlich als anscheinend einer von wenigen mag - Die Bügel hinten rumbiegen damit sie zusätzlich hinter den Ohren sitzt und absolut rutschfrei ist, egal wie ruppig!

Die Gläser der Jawbone muss ich dazu sagen sind allerdings noch immer das absolut Verzerrungsfreiste was ich je erlebt hab. Da kann die Zyon nicht ganz mithalten. Macht für mich die mangelnde Anpassung aber nicht wett.


----------

